# Bad Sector on my Samsung F1 750gb



## MilkyWay (Feb 1, 2009)

I get that status bad thing at boot and when i do a scan i get one error.
I have heard of a few problems with this exact drive a few months into use it dies, either that or it dies on first use. Exactly what i think is happening to mine!

Anyway it has been fine for a while and even with the error i still use it, i got a blue screen when i was writing a dvd that i was making into an iso. Could this be related to the bad sector?

I am trying to avoid a £50 purchase on a new drive, i could try an RMA tho. Samsung ive heard are rubbish at RMA. I got the drive as a replacement to replace another broken samsung that was broken at delivery. Free from, the seller.

Got any programs i can use to check it or try to repair it with before i try a RMA.

HD753LJ


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 1, 2009)

i will try hdd regenerator


----------



## Exavier (Feb 2, 2009)

both my 1TB are fine..but the 750 uses a different amount of platters iirc so it might be related to that..let us know how you get on


----------



## Inioch (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the same kind of problems.
More info in the thread (which no one answered though)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74358

After I ran the chdsk, it has randomly gave a blue screen, but rarely with the same error.
Some of the bsod:s have probably been caused by my oc attempts.

Anyway, just wanted to say, I feel your pain 
I haven't RMA'd this yet, because it's my only drive atm, and don't want to lose everything on it. It would cause too much downtime for my comp too...


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 2, 2009)

i know it sucks but i was like meh ill ignore this error untill the thing pants its last breath

i did 19hours of scanning and gave up it was estimated at over 100hours scan time


the error must be at the other end of the disk or something

fast piece of kit i might see about rma there is a website for it so ill check that out


----------



## Ramo1203 (Feb 2, 2009)

Never mess with HDD's... RMA the moment you have an error or else it might die during a critical time. And BACK-UP your data, very important.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 2, 2009)

If you want to repair the sector then go and grab UBCD v5, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1754.  Tons of diagnostic utilities but go into HDD, diagnostic, and there should be a tool for Samsung.  Let it do the quick and extended scan on the drive.  It should report the error and ask if you want it fixed but be warned, fixing a sector can cause your data to be lost so I take no responsibility.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 2, 2009)

i accept full responsibility for lost data right so ill do a scan on that tool you mentioned

failing that its RMA time


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bad Sector=Backup and RMA

I don't risk data loss.


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 3, 2009)

Try this tool http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/ES_Tool.html it can most of the time find problems without doing an entire suface scan

also to RMA your drive you need to go here http://www.rexo.co.uk/ since they deal with samsung's hdd's i think they have 3years warranty anyway plus they dont need a proof of purchase since the website checks the details of your serial but dont wait for it to die because it will just degrade and get worse and worse


----------



## nois na fita (Mar 1, 2009)

I´m having problems with my samsung f1 320gb. HDD Scan shows "184 End to End Error" and when booting up shows SMART AJ26 error message. I did the complete surface scan with ES-Tool and got 0 bad block.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 7, 2009)

184 End to End Error is exactly what im getting its a smart error B8 was appearing in sisoftware sandra

es-tool too didnt find anything

i also did a format with the tool

still now im getting an error as soon as i log in and this sould be what the memory errors are all about too

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.

184 	B8 	End-to-End error 	
This attribute is a part of HP's SMART IV technology and it means that after transferring through the cache RAM data buffer the parity data between the host and the hard drive did not match.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

don't bother trying to repair it. Back up your data and RMA it.

Then when that seagate drive fails.... buy a Western Digital


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 7, 2009)

btw its not a seagate its a samsung F1 i am on the rexo rma website to get it repaired or repaired

slowly its dying i have already backed it up to a 500GB seagate 7200.11

dont worry the only way to fix it is RMA its in warrenty to 2011


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> btw its not a seagate its a samsung F1 i am on the rexo rma website to get it repaired or repaired
> 
> slowly its dying i have already backed it up to a 500GB seagate 7200.11
> 
> dont worry the only way to fix it is RMA its in warrenty to 2011



Sorry, I guess I missed read that. anyway... that is even more of a reason to switch to WD


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shoot I bought a Samsung F1 250GB and it worked for a while and one day turned the computer on and it just clicks. The RMA date was like 3 days past due and I was mad. So I have a paperweight now lol. But yea i bought WD ever since and never had a problem with them! Bad sectors sometimes just sneak up on ya and kill the drive...


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 7, 2009)

the drive was a free upgrade and then i even got a refund for the drive this was back when i bought a faulty samsung but it wasnt F1 it was the series before that

so the drive cost nothing and it is one of the fastest drive available not the fastest but up there

anyway i dont mind as long as the next drive is okay

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 7, 2009)

I've only ever had to RMA one Samsung drive.  It was a freak drive, would act like you pulled the data cable if you had static discharge on the case.

The RMA process wasn't that bad.  Didn't take too long to get a new drive and it has been fine since.

Almost all the drives that have failed on me have been Maxtor or WD, though this was a while ago.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 8, 2009)

so i have to RMA it within 30days ill get it formatted and sent away

i already have my data backed up so its justa case of partitioning the other hard drive so i can get my OS on that for the now


----------

